# What the crap is up with this??



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

So I went to mantua today and caught 2 bass and a bluegill within 5 minutes. Then as I was moving to another spot on the east side, I saw multiple signs like this one, lining the entire east side. Anybody know when they turned the east side of mantua reservoir into a "No fishing Area?" And why?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Outdoorser,
The picture you posted is on the West side by the boat dock. I believe that is the only place where fishing is not allowed.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

That picture is indeed on the western side of the lake by the highway, no idea why they have signs though.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I have asked a city council member to check into it and they said they would get back to me by tomorrow. I'll let you know what they say.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Whoops my bad, I meant west.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Chances are it just means no fishing around the boat launch.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> Chances are it just means no fishing around the boat launch.


This is correct. Robocop was famous for giving out tickets if you fished within a certain amount of feet from the docks. I once launched from my float tube on the east side and a crazy windstorm blew in and blew me across the reservoir to the west side and I was fishing along my way of getting blown in and was met by him as I got out of my tube and got a ticket for fishing too close to the docks. I want to say it was something like 150 feet from the docks.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Robocop huh; we always called him Barney cuz he hides in the bushes.
He's sure given Mantua a bad name.
I don't know how he gets his shirt on with such a large cranium...


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

He is now retired


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Bears Butt said:


> Chances are it just means no fishing around the boat launch.


No no no. There has always been that sign right by the launch and dock saying"no fishing or swimming within x feet of" etc 
but these signs are new and they cover the entire west side.


----------

